# Luan underlayment



## GrammaPat (Oct 14, 2009)

I just received a quote for installation of vinyl plank flooring over the sheet linoleum in my kitchen and bathroom.  The contractor indicated that he will put a 1/4 inch luan underlayment beneath the planks.  I searched luan underlayment on the internet and a lot of folks do not recommend it for this type of installation or for any kind of underlayment.  The terms greasy, etc. came up and there were many suggestions that plywood would be a better choice.  Can someone clue me in on this product?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't think you understood the contractor right; luan isn't used in flooring installations.


----------



## mikey9626 (Oct 15, 2009)

Years ago many contractors used luan to save money over using an APA plywood underlayment. There are many problems in using luan. It has a tendance to delaminate,there are problems with the pigments leeching through the vinyl. Its not a structually sound  underlayment. You should definately insist on a 5ply quarter inch (APA) underlayment. Also if you use luan you will void your warranty from the vinyl manuf.


----------



## GrammaPat (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi -

Thanks for the information.  This site is absolutely incredible.  

GrammaPat


----------



## GrammaPat (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Cork Guy -
Just to let you know that I was quoting from the written estimate I received not from memory.  I have seen info on the internet that folks actually use it for underlayment.  I was just skeptical.  But thanks so much for taking the time to respond.

GrammaPat


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

GrammaPat said:


> Hi Cork Guy -
> Just to let you know that I was quoting from the written estimate I received not from memory.  I have seen info on the internet that folks actually use it for underlayment.  I was just skeptical.  But thanks so much for taking the time to respond.
> 
> GrammaPat



Sorry, didn't mean to seem rude... was late late when i most that... sorry! 

:beer:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 15, 2009)

Gramma Pat:

Thin plywood of different kinds is used in flooring, but it's typically used where you want to glue the flooring down to an existing floor.  Apparantly your contractor didn't trust the plank flooring glue to bond to your existing sheet vinyl, so his game plan was to nail thin luan plywood down first, then glue the plank flooring to the luan plywood.


----------

